# Mon macbook ne trouve pas ma freebox



## joychrysty (4 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, cela fait 1 semaine que j'ai un macbook 10.6.3, il est vrai que je ne suis pas particulièrement doué en informatique mais depuis 3 jours je n'arrive plus à me connecter à internet. Mon macbook ne trouve meme pas ma freebox alors qu'au début tout fonctionnait normalement et la première configuratin avait été faites sans problème. S'il vous plait aidez-moi car je ne sais plus quoi faire je suis déséspéré.


----------



## CKOVAR (4 Décembre 2010)

comment est connecte avec ton mac book filaire ou wifii ?
As tu la télé ?


----------



## joychrysty (4 Décembre 2010)

je suis connécté en wifi et non je n'ai pas la télé.


----------



## jcfaggia (4 Décembre 2010)

As tu essayé de rebooter ta freebox ?


----------



## joychrysty (4 Décembre 2010)

Oui j'ai éssayé mais ça n'a rien changé et je sais pas si le problème vient de ma freebox ou de mon macbook!


----------



## Le docteur (4 Décembre 2010)

S'il ne voit plus la Freebox et qu'il voit encore d'autres réseaux, je dirais que c'est la Freebox.

Tu peux aussi faire un hard reboot : débrancher ta freebox, la rebrancher, la redébrancher etc, le tout cinq fois. Tu dois voir une ligne passer lors du reboot, ce qui veut dire que le firmware de la Freebox est retéléchargé, si je ne m'abuse.

C'est rare qu'on ne soit pas obligé de faire cette manip un jour ou l'autre (j'y ai déjà eu droit plusieurs fois, et j'ai eu à la faire aussi sur la Freebox de ma belle-mère).


----------



## joychrysty (4 Décembre 2010)

Ou sinon pourriez-vous m'indiquer comment se connecter avec le cable ethernet?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h07 ----------

ah ok d'accord je vais essayer de la débrancher et la rebrancher pour voir ce que ça donne merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h08 ----------

bon cette j'ai débranché et rebranché mon macbook a trouvé mon réseau freebox mais cette fois ci quand je veux ouvrir une page internet il me met "vous n'etes pas connecté à internet" qu'est ce que je dois faire?


----------



## ntx (4 Décembre 2010)

joychrysty a dit:


> Ou sinon pourriez-vous m'indiquer comment se connecter avec le cable ethernet?


Tu saisis le câble avec tes petites mains et tu le branches d'un côté sur ta box et de l'autre sur ton Mac et là oh miracle! ça marche, enfin normalement. :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## joychrysty (5 Décembre 2010)

non avec le cable ca ne marche pas non plus tandis qu'avec le wifi, quand j'essaie de me connecter à internet la page met du temps à se charger et m'affiche "vous n'etes pas connécté à internet" ou "safari ne parvient pas à se connecter au serveur"!!!


----------



## Le docteur (5 Décembre 2010)

Bis repetitas


moi-même a dit:


> Tu peux aussi faire un hard reboot : débrancher ta freebox, la rebrancher, la redébrancher etc, le tout cinq fois. Tu dois voir une ligne passer lors du reboot, ce qui veut dire que le firmware de la Freebox est retéléchargé, si je ne m'abuse.


Cinq fois à la suite...


----------

